# mysql funzt nicht



## spike (5. Apr 2005)

Hallo hab MySQL Server 4.1 installiert und dann den Query Browser installiert.

Wenn ich jetzt mit den Query Browser eine Verbindung herstellen möchte kommt folgende Fehlermeldung:



Could not connect to specified instance

MySQL Error Number 1045
Access denied  for carsten@localhost (using Password:YES)

If you want to check the network connection,please click the Ping Button


Woran kann das liegen ich denke dass ich den falschen Benutzernamen eingegeben habe aber welchen Namen soll ich denn eingeben denn bei der Installation des Servers musste man keinen Namen angeben. Oder liegt es vielleicht am Betriebsystem dass ich vielleicht Windows Server aufsetzen muss.

Wisst Ihr vielleicht rat????


----------



## AlArenal (5. Apr 2005)

Default ist User = root, ohne Passwort. Sollte man aber beizeiten nach der Installation ändern (bei lokalem Server eher weniger wichtig).


----------



## spike (5. Apr 2005)

Funzt danke!


----------

